# Breeder Inquiry



## Chris Cromwell (Jun 7, 2010)

Hello,

Wanted to see if anyone here has experience with or has purchased a pup from Battle Ridge K9 out of West Virginia. We are getting a DS puppy from Mike and I just wanted to hear about prior experiences people have had. 

The father of the litter is Timo from Vandalia Kennels. Timo is a son of Rudie Pegge, PH1, 

Here is a link to their site.
http://www.battleridgek9.com/inside.html

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## chris haynie (Sep 15, 2009)

eric squires from vandalia is a member here. he has humored some of my newb questions via PM in the past and seemed to be a very nice dude. i bet he could give you good info.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

When they have "Master Trainer" and bible quotes on the fist web page it is a great idea to do exactly what you are doing. Check them out. Not saying anything is wrong.


----------



## Chris Cromwell (Jun 7, 2010)

Mike has been very helpful though the whole process and seems to be a stand up guy. I was just curious if anyone has pups from previous litters and how they turned out. 

Here is a pic of the little guy we are getting.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

There's 5 showline GSD's on the sold page and 4 of them are "home protection", i would walk away just because of that.

With that said, if i was in the market for a dutchie i would get it from Mike Suttle because he'd take it back and replace it if the pup didn't work due to temperament, you never know with puppies but i like the look in that pups eyes!


----------



## Robert Hillebert (Dec 20, 2009)

Chris you should be very happy with your pup. Both Timo and Harley are out of great lines. If you would like the opinion of someone that everyone on this board seems to trust you could probably contact Mike Suttle and I'm sure he would be more than glad to tell you a little bit about Timo since it was a dog produced by Gerben and Harley is a Ringo daughter in which Mike is very well acquainted with the bloodlines there. As far as Mike Mayes having Master Trainer on his sight He was a trainer for the State Police there, and alot of Depts classify a trainer as Master Trainer I can guarantee If you know Mike he's not trying to boost an Ego and the last time I checked it used to be a good thing to have a little faith in our Religion We could all probably use a little more obviously when we start to Judge others before we know the facts about a person or his character. I can't say for sure but I'm going to guess that was what Chris was looking for, one that would know the facts about Mike or his dogs not a bunch of retoric from people that don't have a clue about either. Chris I can tell you from personal experience that Mike is a stand up guy and will back his dogs 100%


----------



## Chris Cromwell (Jun 7, 2010)

Robert Hillebert said:


> Chris you should be very happy with your pup. Both Timo and Harley are out of great lines. If you would like the opinion of someone that everyone on this board seems to trust you could probably contact Mike Suttle and I'm sure he would be more than glad to tell you a little bit about Timo since it was a dog produced by Gerben and Harley is a Ringo daughter in which Mike is very well acquainted with the bloodlines there. As far as Mike Mayes having Master Trainer on his sight He was a trainer for the State Police there, and alot of Depts classify a trainer as Master Trainer I can guarantee If you know Mike he's not trying to boost an Ego and the last time I checked it used to be a good thing to have a little faith in our Religion We could all probably use a little more obviously when we start to Judge others before we know the facts about a person or his character. I can't say for sure but I'm going to guess that was what Chris was looking for, one that would know the facts about Mike or his dogs not a bunch of retoric from people that don't have a clue about either. Chris I can tell you from personal experience that Mike is a stand up guy and will back his dogs 100%


Thanks Robert! 

As I said before having talked to Mike Mayes over the phone many times over the last 7 weeks, he seems like a trust worthy guy that really stands behind his dogs. 

I was looking for some background on Timo and Harley and you provided me with it. They both looked to have great bloodlines from what I could research but it is nice to get some confirmation on it. As for the bible reference on the front of his website, it doesn't bother me one bit. He posted it to show his support for our troops and I back that 100%.

I am sure we will be happy with our puppy. We can't wait to get him. 










-Chris


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Robert - I specifically stated that I didn't know if there was anything wrong and that the OP should proceed to check the breeder out.

Some of the things I saw on the website have been used as ploys to lure in unknowledgeable purchasers by unscrupulous breeders.

There was nothing in my post stating that this guy was one of those breeders. 

Chill!:grin:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

I think you mean well but saying you are getting a puppy from these kennels and then asking for an opiinion on the Kennels is the wrong way round.

I tend to agree with Lee but don't know the kennels. Just have a niggling feeling that if I wanted a Dutch Shepherd, then I'd buy from a Dutch Shepherd breeder without all the protection stuff and other breeds, services they're offering.

You asked for opinions, hope even some critical ones will help!


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

I would take a very close look at the showline situation. It would be against the odds to find 4 showlines that could work. It's got to be looked at Robert, huge red flag.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

I am nuetral here as everyones opinion is different, but he is asking about a puppy which he will get at 6-12 weeks, not sure. The sire and dam have their bloodlines posted so you know what your working with. Other than whelping the litter and health of the dog, what else is there on this one? If he were asking for training, dogs, etc, I can understand more questions, however its a pup!


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> I am nuetral here as everyones opinion is different, but he is asking about a puppy which he will get at 6-12 weeks, not sure. The sire and dam have their bloodlines posted so you know what your working with. Other than whelping the litter and health of the dog, what else is there on this one? If he were asking for training, dogs, etc, I can understand more questions, however its a pup!


It doesn't matters if we are talking about dogs or any other purchase item. I look for the best bang for the buck from the most reliable source I can find.


----------



## Chris Cromwell (Jun 7, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> I think you mean well but saying you are getting a puppy from these kennels and then asking for an opiinion on the Kennels is the wrong way round.
> 
> I tend to agree with Lee but don't know the kennels. Just have a niggling feeling that if I wanted a Dutch Shepherd, then I'd buy from a Dutch Shepherd breeder without all the protection stuff and other breeds, services they're offering.
> 
> You asked for opinions, hope even some critical ones will help!


I am totally open to all opinions. Not a single one here has offended me or upset me. I understand the red flags that Al is discussing as well since Showline GSDs would not be my choice for a protection dog. Our pup on the other hand did appear to have a very good bloodline so I am hoping for the best. 

-Chris


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Glad you're open-minded and wish you good luck with your dog!


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a battleridge dutchie with high drives. I am training her on scent detection now. Her sleeve work is awesome. Her father Leo, police k9, and the mother is Jetta. Mike was great to me, told him what I wanted and got it! Mike is one of the better police k9 trainers on the east coast and has won/recieved many awards. The guy is really down to earth, never met a stranger type guy.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> I have a battleridge dutchie with high drives. I am training her on scent detection now. Her sleeve work is awesome. Her father Leo, police k9, and the mother is Jetta. Mike was great to me, told him what I wanted and got it! Mike is one of the better police k9 trainers on the east coast and has won/recieved many awards. The guy is really down to earth, never met a stranger type guy.


"stranger type guy" ?:smile:


----------



## Megan Bays (Oct 10, 2008)

I have a female Mal out of Harley that was born in August of '09. PM if you have any questions about her.


----------



## Chris Cromwell (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> I have a battleridge dutchie with high drives. I am training her on scent detection now. Her sleeve work is awesome. Her father Leo, police k9, and the mother is Jetta. Mike was great to me, told him what I wanted and got it! Mike is one of the better police k9 trainers on the east coast and has won/recieved many awards. The guy is really down to earth, never met a stranger type guy.


Thanks Jeff. Good to hear.

-Chris


----------



## Jeff Threadgill (Jun 9, 2010)

​


Lee H Sternberg said:


> "stranger type guy" ?:smile:


That's too funny. I ment his personality is like he has never met a stranger.

Chris if you don't want him, I would love to have Timo/Harley pup.


----------



## Chris Cromwell (Jun 7, 2010)

Jeff Threadgill said:


> ​
> That's too funny. I ment his personality is like he has never met a stranger.
> 
> Chris if you don't want him, I would love to have Timo/Harley pup.


Oh I assure you we want him. The count down till he can be shipped to us is agonizing. ](*,)

-Chris


----------



## Jim Cook (Mar 17, 2010)

I was told that Timo is, or was being handled/trained by Phil Holcher.... Phil doesn't mess around with crappy dogs, he only handles the best. Timo is an impressive looking dog.

If I was buying a dutchie, I'd get one from Rob (Hillebert). He owns Jett and that gives him a pretty good perspective on good dutchies. Rob knows Dutchies. 

Rob, is the Harley in this breeding the Harley you had?

Good luck with your pup, he looks like he has attitude already.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Substitute Mike Mayes out of the equation with Mike Suttle and get your puppy from him. It's still Mike, but this Mike is a proven breeder.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Jim Cook said:


> I was told that Timo is, or was being handled/trained by Phil Holcher.... Phil doesn't mess around with crappy dogs, he only handles the best. Timo is an impressive looking dog.
> 
> If I was buying a dutchie, I'd get one from Rob (Hillebert). He owns Jett and that gives him a pretty good perspective on good dutchies. Rob knows Dutchies.
> 
> ...


Timo was bred and started by Gerben in Holland, he was then sold to the USA as a young adult. Phil was chosen to train and handle the dog for SchH. Now he is with Eric in WV. Timo is a great dog, from one of the best Rudie litters bred from Gerben's female. I have used Timo's littermate brother Irtho (still in Holland being used as a stud dog there) and he produces well. I am sure Timo will also produce well.
Harley is a Ringo daughter (Ringo is a full brother to my Arko), so I know these lines pretty well and I think the combination will work. 
This is a cross that I do a lot here (Arko lines to Rudie lines) and it always produces very well.


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

I know Mike and he is the real deal. He has bought several dogs from me and trained them for the streets. If anyone wants info on Timo feel free to contact me. I would not have bred the bitch if she was not a nice one. Mike is trying to produce good Dutchies. As far as the showline dogs on his site. I have seen plenty of them sold for the purpose of PP. It is that is most dog some people ever need. It is a business. You sell people what they want. He also has good dogs that go to L.E. He has been training dogs longer than most here by far. If you don't know the person or someone has done business with them. You should keep your negative comments to yourself.


----------



## Chris Cromwell (Jun 7, 2010)

Thank you Mike and Eric for your info on Timo and Harely. 

I am very confident that we are getting a great puppy from Mike Mayes. He knows what we are looking for in a dog and I completely trust him to deliver on this based on our conversations over the phone and emails. 

I have gotten numerous private messages from people who have first hand experience with Mike and they all had very good things to say about him, his business, and his training ability. I think this post can now slide away into oblivion as the people who have experience with Mike and the Timo/Harley bloodlines have chimed in and there really isn't anything more I need to know. I suspect he will be a great dog that will be very trainable. Now I am that much more anxious to get our puppy. 

Once we get the little guy I will post some updated pics in the photo forum. 

-Chris


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Confusious say:


If you do not know your diamonds; you better trust your jeweler.


----------



## Sue Miller (Jul 21, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Robert - I specifically stated that I didn't know if there was anything wrong and that the OP should proceed to check the breeder out.
> 
> Some of the things I saw on the website have been used as ploys to lure in unknowledgeable purchasers by unscrupulous breeders.
> 
> ...


On the opposite side of the coin--I think he's genuine. I don't think he's using his views to lure anyone in. If anything, it will turn off half his possible clientele by mentioning God & the troops.

I know we keep our mouth's shut about political or religious views with clients--no bumper stickers, no political remarks.

For myself--I would be attracted to the site & it indicates to me he's a strong, straight-spoken man.


----------

